# Let there be ducks....and all was good.



## SDB777 (Nov 22, 2015)

Made a few more to replace the dozen or so that I've moved to new homes.  Folks still can't believe the color combo's they are getting to see....thank you Lyn{the pouring department}!!!

These two don't have cool blank names, they are just some 'experiments' that worked out for me.  Voiced with Echo insert directly from Echo(you should orders yours from them directly and save about 50% from what the 'companies-that-are-trying-to-save you-money')-wink, wink!










I still have thirty or so remaining to drill and turn....guess maybe more turning and less posting should be thought about while I'm not outside making sawdust?  But sawdust is so much more fun......




Scott (quacks like a duck, must be a turkey) B


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice set of quackers!!!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 24, 2015)

What's the difference between all the different calls that echo has? The only thing that I can see is the barrel .....


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 25, 2015)

liljohn1368 said:


> What's the difference between all the different calls that echo has? The only thing that I can see is the barrel .....


 

The very long list of inserts....that's is the difference between them.
Echo uses a 'standard' inside diameter, the wall thickness changes ever so slightly, but only affects the tone in the smallest way....

The 'shape' of a call is for aesthetics, pleasing curves or straight walled means nothing....other then to make the visual connection to the buyer.




Scott (don't make the mouthpiece too big) B


----------



## wwneko (Nov 25, 2015)

You mean you don't turn  them down to 1mm wall thickness?


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 25, 2015)

wwneko said:


> You mean you don't turn  them down to 1mm wall thickness?


 


  Nope  

I like functioning calls.




Scott (thick is good) B


----------



## BJohn (Nov 25, 2015)

No ducks so far, been every morning since Saturday only shot 3. Barely seen much more then that.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 25, 2015)

BJohn said:


> No ducks so far, been every morning since Saturday only shot 3. Barely seen much more then that.


 

Heard the same from customers....
Possibly not wet enough, not cold enough up north....a lot of reasons floating around.  I've seen a 'ton-o-ducks', but they seem to be staying within the city limits....public parks and such.


Maybe this next round of rain coming will inspire some ducks to start moving?



Scott (good luck though) B


----------



## liljohn1368 (Nov 25, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> liljohn1368 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference between all the different calls that echo has? The only thing that I can see is the barrel .....
> ...




Thanks Scott. The reason I asked is customer wanted to know. I think I am going to try my hand at making a few. I have sold 4 already.


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 27, 2015)

liljohn1368 said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > liljohn1368 said:
> ...


 

You're probably too far away from Echo Calls to have a face-to-face....the owner will sit ya down and talk.  A lot about the different inserts.

Stuff like single reed needing more air, in a shorter air column...but it's harder to 'lock-up'.  Double reed would require less air in the same column...easier to blow, and more volume for less.  Downside is two reeds that require more drying time, wet reeds equals lock-ups or freezing.


Scott (there is more, always more) B


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 28, 2015)

More?  sure did.






Figured with the rain.....I am not 'into' milling in the rain.  Doesn't matter if there is 1875boardfeet of ERC to be turned into 4x6 posts....there is no roof, and I'm not getting any younger.
Inspired by not having any bands on-hand....I decided to do some 'band-less' calls.....so I gave it a try, and after showing a few of the guys that have purchased my other calls....they really like them!









Anyway.....I'm making more this afternoon.....more rain!

Scott (whackin' ducks this do) B


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 28, 2015)

What with the differences between single and double reed calls, you may want to buy some of both and let your customers make that final choice ....  Then make your final assembly after they've picked the blank they want and the insert they want.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Dec 1, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> liljohn1368 said:
> 
> 
> > SDB777 said:
> ...




I might make a phone call. If nothing else just to introduce myself.


----------

